# Closest Location To Catch Flatheads



## Cody Cromer (May 17, 2017)

I was wondering what might be the closest location to Akron to catch Flathead Catfish. I've never caught one, so I don't care much for size. I just want a place where I'd have at least a decent chance at catching even one.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Heard nimisilla had a decent population of flatheads.


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

Nimasilla
Has no flathead population


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

They are in Nimi but I wouldn't say a decent population.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

MWCD lakes are not all that far there's good one in those lakes


----------



## Cody Cromer (May 17, 2017)

slimdaddy45 said:


> MWCD lakes are not all that far there's good one in those lakes


What exactly is MWCD? Haha


----------



## Cody Cromer (May 17, 2017)

slimdaddy45 said:


> MWCD lakes are not all that far there's good one in those lakes


That's like 14 different lakes to choose from haha.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

muskingum watershed conservancy district


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Down in the New Philadelphia area. Lots of good fishing


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

West branch has a decent population. And some big ones.


----------



## bigbassslayer1 (May 4, 2017)

John how many flatheads have you caught at westbranch


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

bigbassslayer1 said:


> John how many flatheads have you caught at westbranch


I've never fished for them but my dads friend goes there a lot and catches a lot of nice ones.


----------



## bigbassslayer1 (May 4, 2017)

John what is your favorite way to catch flatheads


----------



## jameso (Oct 10, 2015)

hillbillybelownewphilly said:


> Heard nimisilla had a decent population of flatheads.


I have never heard of anyone catch Flats out of Nimisilla. It's got good Channels though for sure.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Mosquito has a decent population.


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

Your not that far from one of the top flathead fisheries in the US.

The Muskingum River.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Nimisila has a few, but not a targetable population. West Branch, Lake Milton, and Berlin would be okay choices and in that order of preference. Leesville and Atwood are two other better choices. Mosquito has an outstanding population as well as the Muskingum river. 
Locations in rivers are easier to find and catch fish and you'll sort through more smaller fish. Lakes tend to be a little tough to figure out.
Here's one from the Muskingum last Saturday, 33lbs.







This one was from Burr Oak last Friday, 60lbs.







Go get em, it's hot right now!


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

Mastercatman,
How deep would you fish mosquito this coming weekend? What bait would you recommend?


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

catch a bull head put it on the ground run over it with your truck and instant flathead . other than that if you are fishing from shore go to tappan at night people fish for them with shad for bait but I am sure bluegill would work .exactly where at I don't know but go on you tube and you can see some results from the cat tournys they have. good luck.


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Cody Cromer said:


> I was wondering what might be the closest location to Akron to catch Flathead Catfish. I've never caught one, so I don't care much for size. I just want a place where I'd have at least a decent chance at catching even one.


Look at my thread / post on Sundusky bay ..... yes its a hour drive or a bit more . Yes you will catch 5 fish an hour and yes there is fine shore fishing if you dont have a boat


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

gbourne said:


> Your not that far from one of the top flathead fisheries in the US.
> 
> The Muskingum River.


ditto


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

Z R Beljin said:


> Look at my thread / post on Sundusky bay ..... yes its a hour drive or a bit more . Yes you will catch 5 fish an hour and yes there is fine shore fishing if you dont have a boat



I might just give this a try. Thanks


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

gbourne said:


> I might just give this a try. Thanks


we went out Sat fished 2pm till 5 pm got 19 or 20 fish i lost count there just get UNCOOKED SHRIMP wall mart giant eagle ect bottom fish most of bay 10 foot deep im telling you anywhere in the bay ..... look up this forum under northwest not northeast 2 brand new posts its hot there for cat fish ... good luck


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

Z R Beljin said:


> we went out Sat fished 2pm till 5 pm got 19 or 20 fish i lost count there just get UNCOOKED SHRIMP wall mart giant eagle ect bottom fish most of bay 10 foot deep im telling you anywhere in the bay ..... look up this forum under northwest not northeast 2 brand new posts its hot there for cat fish ... good luck



Thanks. The Bay never occurred to me.

Great forum.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Weird looking "flatheads" from the bay!


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Z R Beljin said:


> we went out Sat fished 2pm till 5 pm got 19 or 20 fish i lost count there just get UNCOOKED SHRIMP wall mart giant eagle ect bottom fish most of bay 10 foot deep im telling you anywhere in the bay ..... look up this forum under northwest not northeast 2 brand new posts its hot there for cat fish ... good luck


Shelled or shells??


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Buick Riviera said:


> Shelled or shells??


Mine were shelled from giant eagle


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Weird looking "flatheads" from the bay!


Flat heads and Chanel and one Drum


----------



## Cody Cromer (May 17, 2017)

Z R Beljin said:


> Look at my thread / post on Sundusky bay ..... yes its a hour drive or a bit more . Yes you will catch 5 fish an hour and yes there is fine shore fishing if you dont have a boat


That's not a Flathead Catfish in your picture.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

mastercatman said:


> Nimisila has a few, but not a targetable population. West Branch, Lake Milton, and Berlin would be okay choices and in that order of preference. Leesville and Atwood are two other better choices. Mosquito has an outstanding population as well as the Muskingum river.
> Locations in rivers are easier to find and catch fish and you'll sort through more smaller fish. Lakes tend to be a little tough to figure out.
> Here's one from the Muskingum last Saturday, 33lbs.
> View attachment 237759
> ...


Good lord, that is the largest Flathead I've ever seen caught out of Burr Oak!!! Awesome catch!!! Southeastern Ohio has some great fishing opportunities!!! That spot on the Muskingum looks familiar.....


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Gbourne, sorry I didn't see your post in time for the weekend fishing. I would study lake maps and depending on where you're limited (shore or boat) find areas you can reach that have the deepest water near shore. This can be tough in Mosquito, but reaching at least 4' from shore should be your goal and up to a few feet deeper would be good. Depending on weed growth, I would fish under lighted pole floats from 2'-4' under the surface. You'll have to do some leg work, but the rewards can be great! Just take good care of these large old fish so that others may enjoy them!


gbourne said:


> Mastercatman,
> How deep would you fish mosquito this coming weekend? What bait would you recommend?


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

What did the 60 bite on???


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

mastercatman said:


> Gbourne, sorry I didn't see your post in time for the weekend fishing. I would study lake maps and depending on where you're limited (shore or boat) find areas you can reach that have the deepest water near shore. This can be tough in Mosquito, but reaching at least 4' from shore should be your goal and up to a few feet deeper would be good. Depending on weed growth, I would fish under lighted pole floats from 2'-4' under the surface. You'll have to do some leg work, but the rewards can be great! Just take good care of these large old fish so that others may enjoy them!



Thanks Mastercatman.

All cats are catch and release.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> What did the 60 bite on???


A large chunk of fresh cut shad. Not a typical bait for fish in that class. However, flatheads during May and early June seem to be more vulnerable to cutbait than other times throughout the year.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh I know...haha!!! Nice fish!!!


----------

